# MS SQL 2005 Express Edition - 4GB DB-Limit



## Sladda (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Das ist jetzt zwar nicht direkt eine Frage zu jdbc, dafür allerdings eine ziemlich doofe Frage zum Thema Datenbanken! 

Ich nutze (wahrscheinlich) MS SQL 2005 Express Edition, bei der die maximale Größe einer db leider auf 4 GB beschränkt ist.
Ich habe mehr als 4 GB, ca. 25, allerdings allein durch Bilder. 
Jetzt kommt die blöde Frage: Kann ich einfach auf meinem Server (160GB) einen Ordner machen, in den ich alle Bilder reinschmeiße, und in der Datenbank zu jedem Eintrag einfach einen "link" zu dem entsprechenden Bild in dem externen Ordner angeben, sodass die db ansich locker untern 4GB bleibt !?!?

Das ist für mich so entscheidend, weil ich mich gerade mit der Auswahl einer DB quäle und leider nicht weiß ob das geht... -.-

Vielen Dank !

Sladda


----------



## thE_29 (5. Jun 2007)

Probier mal OracleXE!

Soweit ich weiß hat die keine GIG Beschränkung sondern nur RAM Beschränkung! (und maybe Connection)


----------



## kama (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo,



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal OracleXE!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hat die keine GIG Beschränkung sondern nur RAM Beschränkung! (und maybe Connection)



Leider doch. 4 GB...

Warum keine ProstgreSQL ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Sladda (5. Jun 2007)

hmm... 
unter welcher Lizenz steht postgreSQL ?
gibts bei postgreSQL auch ein pendant zu phpmyadmin ?


----------



## HoaX (5. Jun 2007)

unter der bsd-lizenz: http://www.postgresql.org/about/licence

ja, phppgadmin. http://phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/

es gibt aber noch andere tools die einiges besser sind als diese webgeschichten und auch nix kosten, z.B. hab ich hier pgadmin3. http://pgadmin.org/


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2007)

Oha, es gibt wirklich ein Limit! Toll das der Typ von Oracle meinte er glaubt eher nicht... :bae:


----------



## Sladda (6. Jun 2007)

also herzlichen Dank!

ich werd mal gucken was postgreSQL so sagt...


----------

